# Knight with a sight



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm testing out this sight on my MGG Knight. This is the beta version but it seems to be working. Doesn't appear to be interfering with the the tubes.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Interesting! let us know how the testing goes!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Amazing! I was trying I figure out how to add a sight forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

This is set up for around 20 feet with 1/4" steelball. Now I need to solder to together and put a little nail polish on the business end. Next I'll have to make it adjustable.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wait a minute you leave it that long ?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Are you saying siteing is done at the end of the hook ?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

do you hold your forks at an angle?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great design


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I tried wire for a sight and nylon cable ties. Both work. But I gave up and just fudge it now. The Spanish are noted for slingshots with sights for fixed range competition.

My fav range is 15 meters and at that range my fork hides the target for the rather heavy ammo I use, so a sight won't work for me at that range anyway. I tried moving my anchor point down a bit, that works but it's "weird". Light ammo is fine and the fork doesn't hide the target however.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I hold the forks straight up. I know the sight looks a bit high but I'm pulling to just past mid ear like always and that is just where the small ammo goes at 15-20 feet.

Once I get it sorted out I'll put it on periscope.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool you came up with a site Idea....Will be watching for a video

OM


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah, I wanna vid of this! Thanks Matt for your invention.


----------



## justone (Jul 5, 2015)

Howdy, I am glad to see you recognize the need for a sight. It eliminates many variables related to slingshot accuracy. When I got back to flat bands I started searching for the most comfortable anchor point, then I put a Dot on my fork and started shooting groups of three at paper. I compared the hit location to a bulls eye on the paper. Then I moved the Dot in the direction of the hit group. Soon I was grouping the hits on the bulls eye. The key is not to ever move the anchor point, (corner of my mouth) Any correction for accuracy is made by moving the Dot. Another key is to trust your instruments, in this case your front sight. If you start missing, don't be too quick to change the sight. Shoot a few and look for grouping. When you change the band set you may see some variation and move the front sight. I like to use a piece of masking tape on the fork for marking the Dot so as not to scribble up the fork. Also when you move the Dot, put another piece of tape over the old one. You can see through the tape and tell how far you are moving the Dot.
My setup is for 10 meters, shooting DollarTree marbles with .030 latex, Gangster. I used a Square to make another Dot on the bottom edge of the fork. It proves that I'm holding my forks parallel to the earth. On rainy days I shoot from my patio about 18 meters (60 feet). The lower Dot is 1 inch below the upper. Coincidently it puts me right on target.

If you are holding straight up and tubes, my setup won't help you. But if you want to be a good shooter, well then -----


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Great :angrymod:


----------

